# Acrylic signs



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I made these signs for my fleet accounts. I am not good with the aspire program yet so I called in reinforcement. I scanned the cards to Dave(beltramidave) he did the programming and I cut them. I ordered a color changing led strip to check each sign. I will order the strips with black bases in red, green, blue , yellow or white LEDs that look best for each sign. I also ordered aluminum business card blanks that I will carve and give to the p owner or fleet manager.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty neat, Mark! Did you engrave it reversed and on the back so the front is slick?

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

So that's been your secret project you've been working on. Good thinking!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Pretty neat, Mark! Did you engrave it reversed and on the back so the front is slick?
> 
> David



Hope you didn't just throw him a curve, David!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Mark ,as I love edge lit plexi and Lexan . This is done with a cnc router table I’m guessing ? I can engrave on plexi with a laser engraver, but I think I’d prefer to do it with a cnc router , as you could engrave deeper text etc if you chose


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes David I did carve them on the back figuring people would touch them.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I am going to be carving the cards this week and I will post pictures later on those.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Those look great Mark! Very professional. 
Let us know if you find a good place to buy the bases/lights. Joe.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pro4824 said:


> Those look great Mark! Very professional.
> Let us know if you find a good place to buy the bases/lights. Joe.


I bought mine here years ago , and like the product. I used there snap on strips for 1/4 plexi . Not sure if there’s a cheaper alternative 

http://lumenedge.com/rgbmulti-colorlightstrips.aspx


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I bought mine here years ago , and like the product. I used there snap on strips for 1/4 plexi . Not sure if there’s a cheaper alternative
> Lumenedge - Unpowered RGB (Multi-color) Light Strips


Rick, you need a CNC and do away with the snap on effect.

Fluorescent acrylics engrave nice too.

We've been chasing this type of zig zag leds &
they seem to be discontinuing them after we get them.
Dont know why....










These are cool and offer better possibilities.

Also, if all is lined up good, a digital reverse-print from behind
also makes a nice look. Some optically clear dbl. sided adhesive
between the acrylic and 'paper source'. A good squeegie down,
register on cnc and route away. Remove unwanted printed parts.

Using a 30% or 60% white vinyl diffuser cuts down the module
hot spots as you see in Marks acrylics.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Great job, Mark! May need to work on your picture taking skills, but the acrylics look great!!

Dave


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I got them from rainmans link lumenedge. In bulk(I am buying 30) in single colors 27 or 41 for multicolor that change each. The acrylic blanks were 3.15 each


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You can buy acrylic in sheets up to 4 x 8. Get cut offs fairly cheap and cut to size with your table saw. A lot cheaper!!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

4x8 sheet of cast acrylic is 170 plus 45 shipping. Cost me 35 more and I did not have to drag out my table saw and worry about breaking or scratches. My time is worth something at that point. Edge polishing with the map gas was cool. More to self to wear welders globe on hand holding the blanks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

edison auto said:


> Edge polishing with the map gas was cool. More to self to wear welders globe on hand holding the blanks.


I’ve found that if I sand the edge with a 150-240 grit sandpaper, that it gives the light more to refract off of , and really highlights the edge. 
It’s a different look, and everyone to themselves of course . 
I do use the torch to make the edge that sits against the LED strip clear though , as it let’s threw more light .

Here’s my latest project in my gym . I wanted light to appear floating in between the checkerplate


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Here’s my latest project in my gym . I wanted light to appear floating in between the checkerplate


Wait a minute..... :| .... does that room have insulation?

Rick, have you tried #0000 steel wool? That gives a nice burnished look
like a matte sheen.

Amazing how steel wool burns up with a flame to it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

UglySign said:


> Wait a minute..... :| .... does that room have insulation?
> 
> Rick, have you tried #0000 steel wool? That gives a nice burnished look
> like a matte sheen.
> ...


Nope , no insulation. Not big on insulation:grin: 

Never tried the steel wool idea . Will give it a go next time though .


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Those look great, Mark. I've been wanting to try making those type of signs. I'll give it a go now. You did good!

Jay


----------

